# Pet Secret Santa?



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

Does anyone here do one? Where you do a secret santa with gifts for pets? If not would anyone be interested in doing one?


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

yay sounds like a fab idea........but how would it work cos we got strange pets:lol2:


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

Well i am thinking that people should list all their pets and their secret santa can choose how daring to be. Ie: I have 4 dogs, 3 chickens, 2 rabbits, 2 cockateils, a beardie, a crestie and a ferret at my home, People who wanted to be daring could buy a rock, some folaige or some dry food for the lizards, for those not so daring they could buy the dogs toys.  People would have to list any dietary issues.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

tinks30 said:


> Well i am thinking that people should list all their pets and their secret santa can choose how daring to be. Ie: I have 4 dogs, 3 chickens, 2 rabbits, 2 cockateils, a beardie, a crestie and a ferret at my home, People who wanted to be daring could buy a rock, some folaige or some dry food for the lizards, for those not so daring they could buy the dogs toys.  People would have to list any dietary issues.


 well we have skunks..........would you know what to buy a skunk :lol2::lol2:


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

This sounds fun! I would like to do that! I have the usual animals, dog, cats, parrot.. nothing too challenging to buy for!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

catsssssssssssssssssssssssss
but then what if you get annoying animals, that are allergic to stuffff!! likee my lot! lol...2 of them cant have cat munchies :O!!!


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

Maybe one of these :- Rabbit Activity Play Pet Play Tunnel Guinea Pig: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home

or maybe one of these :- Rabbit Treat Ball - £3.00

??????


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> catsssssssssssssssssssssssss
> but then what if you get annoying animals, that are allergic to stuffff!! likee my lot! lol...2 of them cant have cat munchies :O!!!


 
Well if no one is doing this already? Then you would email me your name, address, a list of your pets and anythings they really like or anythings they can`t have. Then i would give this to the person who will be your secret santa.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

you are very good at this aint ya:lol2:

as i saay it sounds like a fab idea:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

good ideaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

ditta said:


> you are very good at this aint ya:lol2:
> 
> as i saay it sounds like a fab idea:flrt:


 
AWwwww! Someone loves me! :blush:. So they were ok the gifts i came up with were ok????


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

tinks30 said:


> AWwwww! Someone loves me! :blush:. So they were ok the gifts i came up with were ok????


 well not really for our skunks they wouldnt last 2 mins but your hearts in the right place:lol2::lol2: and im trna be well mannered:whistling2:


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

ditta said:


> well not really for our skunks they wouldnt last 2 mins but your hearts in the right place:lol2::lol2: and im trna be well mannered:whistling2:


 

Bummer! Crashed and burned!!! Ok what would be good gifts for skunks???


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I would be up for this and I have lots of pets to choose from:lol2:
Will pm my lot to you:whistling2:


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

We should sent a price limit. Do you think up to £10 is ok???


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

tinks30 said:


> We should sent a price limit. Do you think up to £10 is ok???


 

Im happy with that:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

FUN!  Will PM ya my critters


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

Anyone got any ideas when we should all post buy??????


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

15th of Dec?


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

:gasp: good idea
we do one at work every year but may mention a pet one for people to do aswell if their interested.
and so tempted aswell
my only thing is i don't have many animals
3 cats and several snails
but yeah you may receive a pm from me.

so at the mo it's £10 each and should be sent buy 15th dec
will there be a closing date for people to join it by?


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

DarkCarmen said:


> :gasp: good idea
> we do one at work every year but may mention a pet one for people to do aswell if their interested.
> and so tempted aswell
> my only thing is i don't have many animals
> ...


 
You got 3 cats and some snails, so you can enter! :2thumb: I think people should join by 30th November and i will let people know who they got by the 5th, That gives you 10 days to get your gift and get to the post office. Does that sound ok???


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

ditta said:


> well not really for our skunks they wouldnt last 2 mins but your hearts in the right place:lol2::lol2: and im trna be well mannered:whistling2:


 
OK i guess you brush skunks, so :- Dog and Cat Toys - Durable, Tough Dog Toys | KONG Company


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

I would be up for it, as I have plenty of pets to choose from, but we are moving between now and Christmas :devil:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

tinks30 said:


> OK i guess you brush skunks, so :- Dog and Cat Toys - Durable, Tough Dog Toys | KONG Company


 
I dont think you brush skunks with a kong:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: I'm happy to join in with this too!


----------



## Caoimhe-Blyss (Sep 5, 2010)

Id like to get in on this. I got two dogs (no rice based things due to allergy please) and a lovely little leo


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

I'll join in for this 

No point including the snakes or spideys so will list my furries, not many to choose from though, 2 x dogs and a kitten.


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Oh oh me too please! Shall i just Pm the pets i have?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

daikenkai said:


> Oh oh me too please! Shall i just Pm the pets i have?


 

You need to pm the pets you have and your name and address:2thumb:


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> You need to pm the pets you have and your name and address:2thumb:


Luffly, thanks! This should be fun, and easier to do than a human secret santa! :lol2:


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

PrettyxPerfection said:


> I would be up for it, as I have plenty of pets to choose from, but we are moving between now and Christmas :devil:


 
It could be sent to a friend or family member???


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I dont think you brush skunks with a kong:whistling2::lol2:


 
It`s a brush made by the KONG company, It`s great! :flrt:


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

daikenkai said:


> Luffly, thanks! This should be fun, and easier to do than a human secret santa! :lol2:


 More fun too!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

I'm gonna do it yays
lets see if people choose my cats or try and get my snails something lol
sending you pm


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

right ive been having a good think about this and have come up with some points.........
maybe people should nominate one of their pets rather than listing all.....for a couple of reasons......one being if someone chose my dog, my other would be soooooo pissed off, they have to have the same, one the same for both or they fight!!!!!! another being ,,,, maybe im paranoid but after the turkish hackers recently i dont want a list of all my animals and where to find them, floating around cyberspace.

what you think????


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I am considering it and yes like you say will likely only list the animals I actually would prefer a present for, so not my dogs or hamsters, as I like them to get equal things, and also am picky over what I feed the dogs so wouldnt want to receive, for example a bag of doggy choc drops.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

Kare said:


> I am considering it and yes like you say will likely only list the animals I actually would prefer a present for, so not my dogs or hamsters, as I like them to get equal things, and also am picky over what I feed the dogs so wouldnt want to receive, for example a bag of doggy choc drops.


 well im thinking something along the lines of.........

species, name and description, likes & dislikes, and absolute no-no 

so for me it would be
skunk
babydice, black and white female
likes digging eating sleeping being destructive in a controlled manner
dislikes using energy
no-no.....no red meat, or sweet stuff


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

i would be interested in this! how are we doing it then? PMing a list of animals or just picking which animal to get a prezzie? xx


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

:lol2:


xPrincessx said:


> i would be interested in this! how are we doing it then? PMing a list of animals or just picking which animal to get a prezzie? xx


 have to wait for tinks


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

I thought it would be a surprise for the owner too if they didn`t know which pet was getting something and also might be easier on the santa to find something to buy. But that said i am happy if you want to nominate a pet yourselves. Just message me pets details, anything they can`t have, with your name and address. What was this about Turkish hackers????


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

tinks30 said:


> I thought it would be a surprise for the owner too if they didn`t know which pet was getting something and also might be easier on the santa to find something to buy. But that said i am happy if you want to nominate a pet yourselves. Just message me pets details, anything they can`t have, with your name and address. *What was this about Turkish hackers????[/*QUOTE]
> wen we logged on last week it said site had been hacked by turkish muslims......wasnt for long but i dont trust listing all our exotics along with our address in one place:whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You could pm your animal list and e-mail your address??


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

tinks30 said:


> I thought it would be a surprise for the owner too if they didn`t know which pet was getting something and also might be easier on the santa to find something to buy. But that said i am happy if you want to nominate a pet yourselves. Just message me pets details, anything they can`t have, with your name and address. What was this about Turkish hackers????


See i like that idea as well, be a nice surprise to see what pet its for. Saying that ive already Pm'd list of pets and address so im screwed if a Muslim Turkish Hacker decides to rob me. :lol2:


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

If anyone wants to email me instead, feel free:- [email protected]
:2thumb:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

i totally agree that its a better idea so its more fun just a little paranoid....also if dog one got somat and dog two didnt.......world war 3:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Would love to do this but health at moment may mean i cant get out to get which is a shame as i have so many to choose from lol as you can see from my sig


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

sammy1969 said:


> Would love to do this but health at moment may mean i cant get out to get which is a shame as i have so many to choose from lol as you can see from my sig


 

I have one word for you "EBAY" they can send it straight to the person too! :2thumb: Pm me if you deside to join.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Wish i could do ebay but no bank account so cant use it yes i know i am a pain lol but i would so love to send someone a little gift for one of their babies Just trying to think of other ways of doing it but will let you know Tinks


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

Come on peeps!


----------



## :) :) (Mar 25, 2010)

*secret*

iv emailed you my details  its a fab idea n my 6 week old puppy would love to join in  obviously she will be a bit older by then anyway


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

Any more want to join????


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

Is that it no one else want to join???


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Me me!! I have a dog, 5 Birds, 4 Chinchillas, a Hamster, and this weekend a Hedgehog!  Not sure how this works though, i'll read the rest of the thread!  :lol2:


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

Anymore???


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

2 more days : victory:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Is it to late to join?


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

I'm in  what have I got to do  !


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

You need to PM me your details Ie:- name, address, details of pets. I will then send you on the 5th the details of person/pets you need to buy for. you need to post by the 15th.


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

im deffo in, just pmed ya


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

Done


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Email sent


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

*All Done! Phew!*

Right everyone should have been given a name, address and pet details to send too. If you have not got yours please let me know and i will try and find out where i went wrong!:blush:. Happy shopping and remember to post by 15th December please. :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I would like to say thankyou for my secret santa:bash::lol2:


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I would like to say thankyou for my secret santa:bash::lol2:


 
Is it that bad????:censor::blush:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

tinks30 said:


> Is it that bad????:censor::blush:


 
Not bad but maybe hard:lol2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

got mine :flrt:
my person i mesn not my pressie


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Not bad but maybe hard:lol2:


 
I thought they were a rather good person for you. Sorry.


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

ditta said:


> got mine :flrt:
> my person i mesn not my pressie


 
I am so glad someone is happy!:2thumb:


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

got mine!


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

ive got mine and got the prezzie, but bloody hell its hard, i hope the person likes what ive got


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

Will be getting my present to send either tomorrow or Wednesday, will confirm when sent out .


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

I've got my person, I must have the hardest 'pet' to buy for! I am completely stuck


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Mine should be quite easy i imagine! I love shopping for pets so will have fun with this tomorrow! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Got mine and I think mine's gonna be easy, already got some ideas just got to get to the pet shop! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I had a brainwave today and its all sorted in my head what to buy:2thumb:


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I had a brainwave today and its all sorted in my head what to buy:2thumb:


 
Yay!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Well I purchased mine a few days ago & will be posting out shortly, I think the pet would love it, but I recon the owner will fight the pet just to play with it :mf_dribble:


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hows everyone doing with their pss shopping??? If your stuck, give me a shout and i`ll see if i can think of anything.: victory:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

tinks30 said:


> Hows everyone doing with their pss shopping??? If your stuck, give me a shout and i`ll see if i can think of anything.: victory:


Ive got part of it, I just need to get the rest:2thumb: Im hoping to have it ready and posted off by Friday


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Sorry i never got an email about anybody to send to mine too. But its ok i don't mind


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well I had a specific thing in mind, but then I got to the pet shop and started mooching around and changed my mind completely! :lol2:


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Bought mine today, will be sent out tomorrow! :2thumb:


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

going shopping for mine tomorrow seeing ive got the flu!


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

When you receive your gift, please post on here that you have got it so i can let your secret santa know you have received your gift. It is then up to you if you want to open it now or wait till christmas. I will be waiting till christmas to open mine!: victory:


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

I've got to wait til Saturday to get mine 
But I know what it'll be!!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

How do you know what it will be???? Where did i go wrong???


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

Sorry!!!!
Meant 'mine' as in the one I'm buying!!! :blush:

Sorrysorrysorry!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

tinks30 said:


> When you receive your gift, please post on here that you have got it so i can let your secret santa know you have received your gift. It is then up to you if you want to open it now or wait till christmas. I will be waiting till christmas to open mine!: victory:


I'm saving mine til Christmas too - cos that's when Santa Claus comes and the critters will be expecting him! :roll2: PMSL!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive nearly finished mine so I will post it out on Friday:2thumb:


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

I've bought half of mine, need to get out and go to the dreaded 'arf'dead pets at home' for the other bit, as it's the only place I can find what I'd like to get.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Glad you've managed to sort out something for your "most difficult pet to buy for" :lol2:


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

feorag said:


> Glad you've managed to sort out something for your "most difficult pet to buy for" :lol2:


I've cheated :blush: :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:gasp: Naughty girl!! :bash: :lol2:


----------



## Caoimhe-Blyss (Sep 5, 2010)

Bought mine and sent it via first class recorded delivery today yey


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

bought mine, sending 1st class tomorrow!


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

ok sent my one off today : victory:


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

*H* Didn`t get anything as difficult as a skunk or hedghog or sugar glider, so i think she got an easy one!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

OOO got our secret santa pressie today so will have towait till xmas to see what it is, me thinks its somethinf for Hatchet as it feels like theres a bone in there 

Thanks secret santa :2thumb:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

sent mine today 1st class:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive just wrapped mine which wasnt easy as every cat in the house wanted to help:bash: Off to the post office in a minute so it will at least be in transit:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I was intending to post mine this avo, but the last little bit isn't finished yet, so it'll be Monday for me!


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Mine shall be sent out Tuesday. Cant get out because of all this ice! :devil:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive just been out and posted mine:2thumb: I hope my secret santa pets like it


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

got mine this morning, wont be openin til xmas!

mines also going in the post on monday now! xxx


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

I should hopefully be posting mine either monday or tuesday.
just gotta get some lil bitz which i should get tomorow

also managed to get a couple of cardboard boxes today
at least got that part sorted


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

mines in the post! :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Mine went off today too! :2thumb:


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

feorag said:


> Mine went off today too! :2thumb:


 
Your a star getting things sorted at the last minute!


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

I received mine and opened it! :lol2: !

Can someone confirm to me what the budget was please ?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

It's my understanding it's £10.

Certainly that's what I spent!


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

feorag said:


> It's my understanding it's £10.
> 
> Certainly that's what I spent!


Me too!
Actually I think I went a pound over...


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Sending mine either tomorrow or Weds at the latest (all depends on which day I can get into town) will pm you with the recorded delivery number Tinks when it's been sent.


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

feorag said:


> It's my understanding it's £10.
> 
> Certainly that's what I spent!





angelgirls29 said:


> Me too!
> Actually I think I went a pound over...


As I thought :hmm:.....


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

JackieL said:


> As I thought :hmm:.....


Whhhhhhy?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:hmm: So you're thinking someone maybe didn't read the thread properly and find that out??


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

JackieL said:


> As I thought :hmm:.....


 
Hmmmm, interesting...........


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

I may have over spent for my secret santa
just a lil

mine arrived in the post today
will be left till christmas


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

Has anyone put christmas cards in the parcel saying who they are???


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

tinks30 said:


> Has anyone put christmas cards in the parcel saying who they are???


 
Erm a christmas card yes but with love from your secret santa:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Nope, just a gift tag saying from Secret Santa and a house number and postcode for the return if it gets lost.

Have had so many parcels go missing over the years I'd never post anything without some form of id to get it back or be able to claim from the post office for my dosh back!


----------



## Caoimhe-Blyss (Sep 5, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> Erm a christmas card yes but with love from your secret santa:lol2:


Ditto lol


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

I got a Xmas card saying "from B*** - your secret santa" :lol2:
BUT he already told me in a PM :lol2::lol2::lol2:

I would have left it til Xmas but it was in a camera box and I wondered who was sending me a camera :blush:
But I won't tell you til Xmas? :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

angelgirls29 said:


> I would have left it til Xmas but it was in a camera box and I wondered who was sending me a camera :blush:


:lol2: You should be so lucky!!! :lol2:


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

feorag said:


> :lol2: You should be so lucky!!! :lol2:


I thought it was from my mum :blush:
Since I moved out she's been sending little parcels about once a week :blush:

I did think it was a bit much for a 10er... :lol2:


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, I've PM'd Tinks .


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

angelgirls29 said:


> I got a Xmas card saying "from B*** - your secret santa" :lol2:
> BUT he already told me in a PM :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> I would have left it til Xmas but it was in a camera box and I wondered who was sending me a camera :blush:
> But I won't tell you til Xmas? :lol2:


 
B??????


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

i was going to put a xmas card in, until i wrapped the parcel without puttin it in  xx




tinks30 said:


> Has anyone put christmas cards in the parcel saying who they are???


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

tinks30 said:


> B??????


rad : victory:


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

angelgirls29 said:


> rad : victory:


 

LOL.:lol2:


I think it would be good if people post a photo on here of what they got and then the person who sent it could maybe own up to being their secret santa???? What do you think? 


Well I may have organised this but it doesn`t mean i am organised! In our house we ended up with 3 people taking part, one person didn`t do much!:bash:, So here am i wrapping up parcels, i too forgot to put a card in one, almost!!!!:whistling2: and ended up doodling over another:whistling2: . Off to the post office in the am.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, I think that's a great idea!!! :2thumb:


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

I've... um... used half of mine... sort of... :blush:


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Mine is being sent today! Sorry for the delay but the ice up here is pretty bad and im very pregnant so haven't been allowed out. :lol2:


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

tinks30 said:


> I think it would be good if people post a photo on here of what they got and then the person who sent it could maybe own up to being their secret santa???? What do you think?


Dont think thats a good idea, some dont have jobs & cant afford much and others as stated in some posts have slightly overspent, if the reciever wants to post up a pic or tell what they got then ok, but not fair for the sendee to own up to it.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

But if we've agreed to take part then we've all agreed to spend £10 and if someone overspends to get the right gift then that's their prerogative, surely?

The gift I was planning to send to my first santa included a home made item that would *not* have put me over the limit. However, if the item had been bought it would have cost more to buy, so that would have appeared to have been over the limit, but I would have spent what I agreed to spend- does that make sense? :crazy: :lol2: 

Unfortunately my Santa pulled out at the last minute and it wasn't appropriate for my new santa, so I had to change one of my items and made sure that my buy totalled £10.

So i wouldn't have a problem with my secret donee showing what I had bought.


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

I wouldn't mind either - I bought little cheap things but quite a few so didn't go much over the limit (I think it was £10.99)


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 23, 2009)

I did a secret santa on a rabbit forum and a chihuahua forum 
Still waiting for our gifts but have sent ours off

I know the chihuahua one is on its way  yay


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I overspent by £1.50 to make sure I ended up with what I set out to do and agree that if people wanted to do this secret santa that they knew the amount was £10
I forgot about postage though(my pressie was quite heavy) and ended up paying £3.90 to send it:lol2:


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> I overspent by £1.50 to make sure I ended up with what I set out to do and agree that if people wanted to do this secret santa that they knew the amount was £10
> I forgot about postage though(my pressie was quite heavy) and ended up paying £3.90 to send it:lol2:


I have no idea how much mine's costing to post... The OH's posting it... :blush:


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Mine has been sent today.

I don't mind owning up to what I sent either


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

angelgirls29 said:


> I have no idea how much mine's costing to post... The OH's posting it... :blush:


 
Damn why didnt I think of that:lol2:


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

This was mine....


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

JackieL said:


> image
> 
> 
> This was mine....


 right who is gonna own up to sending this :lol2:


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

ditta said:


> right who is gonna own up to sending this :lol2:


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

that is pathetic...........im sorry but i know you have pm,d tinks but have you sorted it out ??? did they just not read the rules? or is it a serious attempt at humour?


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

That's a tenners worth??? :eek4:


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

ditta said:


> that is pathetic...........im sorry but i know you have pm,d tinks but have you sorted it out ??? did they just not read the rules? or is it a serious attempt at humour?


You have a PM.


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

Mirf said:


> That's a tenners worth??? :eek4:


Hahahahahahahahahaha apparently so :whistling2: !!


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Whoever sent that should be ashamed of themselves. I didn't play and even I know the budget was £10...


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

Mirf said:


> Whoever sent that should be ashamed of themselves. I didn't play and even I know the budget was £10...


Perhaps she was unaware of the budget.


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

I got mine today!! here it is trying to resist opening them :lol2: probably not manage it though :whistling2:













































Vicky x


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

shplooble said:


> I got mine today!! here it is trying to resist opening them :lol2: probably not manage it though :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow! 

Looks ten times better than mine :lolsign: !


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

JackieL said:


> Perhaps she was unaware of the budget.


How though? It's been mentioned enough times in the thread.

The reason I didn't play is because I couldn't afford the budget...


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

JackieL said:


> Oh wow!
> 
> Looks ten times better than mine :lolsign: !


 
doesnt take much :lol2: does your pet at least like there squeaky toy? :lol2:


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

shplooble said:


> doesnt take much :lol2: does your pet at least like there squeaky toy? :lol2:


No to top it all she hates it :lol2::lol2: ! She doesn't like squeakers, she likes soft toys!

Hilarious!!!!


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

Mirf said:


> How though? It's been mentioned enough times in the thread.
> 
> The reason I didn't play is because I couldn't afford the budget...


I dunno :neutral: ??

Exactly, if you can't afford it, you don't get involved, or if you still want to participate you state the budget you can afford.

It's not really fair.

Still, there may well be an explanation so, we'll see.


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

JackieL said:


> image
> 
> 
> This was mine....


Someone's been shopping in the pound shop :whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

JackieL said:


> image
> 
> 
> This was mine....


Oh my! :gasp: You really got a short straw there!! It really is right that everyone agrees the price to make it fair and everyone who participated should have made sure they knew what the limit was.



shplooble said:


> I got mine today!! here it is trying to resist opening them :lol2: probably not manage it though :whistling2:x


Ooh, if I got that lot I'd be really excited. 

My original santa only had 2 animals, so I decided to buy for both and would have wrapped them separately, but then they pulled out on Saturday and my new one didn't have those animals! :gasp:

So it was last minute dash for me to get them off by the date, so it was go back and do swaps and I didn't have as much time to think and prepare.

However, I do hope that my donee is happy with what I sent! :blush:

And it cost just under £3 to post - didn't think about the weight! :lol2:


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

I tried REALLY hard not to open mine :whistling2: but i failed lol so here is what i got!! 



Pixies:













Zacks














Roos














all together


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

shplooble said:


> I tried REALLY hard not to open mine :whistling2: but i failed lol so here is what i got!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!!:2thumb:


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

shplooble said:


> I tried REALLY hard not to open mine :whistling2: but i failed lol so here is what i got!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm jealous


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

JackieL said:


> I'm jealous


You got a rubber toy, what more so you want??:whistling2:


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

shplooble said:


> I tried REALLY hard not to open mine :whistling2: but i failed lol so here is what i got!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Are the marshmellows for you or Roo????


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

I think it is only fair that if people don`t want me to reveal them in public i won`t do so, But really everyone was aware of the budget. I am not working, my huband walked out taking 1/2 the contence of the house and i had to by a new car, all in the last 12mths. I had 3 people in my family take part, I had to pay for 2 lots. I managed, because i knew the spend before i commited to do it.


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

Roo! I dont like marshmallows although no promices in Daniel eating half :devil:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

tinks30 said:


> I think it is only fair that if people don`t want me to reveal them in public i won`t do so, But really everyone was aware of the budget. I am not working, my huband walked out taking 1/2 the contence of the house and i had to by a new car, all in the last 12mths. I had 3 people in my family take part, I had to pay for 2 lots. I managed, because i knew the spend before i commited to do it.


Well said!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

shplooble said:


> I tried REALLY hard not to open mine :whistling2: but i failed lol so here is what i got!!


Wow!!! (Again!)They look fabulous! :2thumb:



JackieL said:


> I'm jealous


:lol2: I'm not surprised! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Wow thats an excellent present:no1: Shame I cant say the same about the plastic chicken leg:gasp:


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Shame I cant say the same about the plastic chicken leg:gasp:


£1 shop plastic chicken leg you mean? :whistling2:

I just think that was tight, if you couldn't afford it why enter? I feel sorry for the person that has bought for the person who bought that (If that makes any sense) as they have probably gone to loads of trouble, when they too could have returned the favour and spent £1 and what, 60p? to send.

I feel sorry for your pup too Jackie, not fair he/she should miss out.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

i have a confession to make







































i am *shplooble's secret santa:whistling2:*


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeh!!! :2thumb:

Good on ya Ditta, but maybe we should wait to see what's inside all those beautifully wrapped parcels! :whistling2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

feorag said:


> Yeh!!! :2thumb:
> 
> Good on ya Ditta, but maybe we should wait to see what's inside all those beautifully wrapped parcels! :whistling2:


 we have seen?????


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

got mine sent off today so thats on the way now.
would have been sooner but I've had doctors a couple of times and then the vets (all go go go) 
think one of my first post's on this thread was double checking how much to spend and other details etc before saying I'd join
if i couldn't have spent that much I would have either not joined or sent a pm to tink saying i want to join in but my limit is - but maybe it was an honest mistake who knows.

I over spent by couple quid although I didn't include postage in that :blush:

:gasp: naughty you opened earlier what will santa say.
nice stripey paper though


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:roll1: PMSL!! Senior moment I'm afraid.

Do you know it's the weirdest thing but when I saw all those presents open, it cried out your name to me straight away cos it looked just like the sort of stuff you would buy.

Then when you posted that you'd bought Schpoodle's, I went back a few pages to look, but got her first post where she posted all the wrapped parcels and that she was resisting the urge to open them and for some reason I thought the opened ones belonged to someone else!

Silly me! :blush:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

feorag said:


> :roll1: PMSL!! Senior moment I'm afraid.
> 
> Do you know it's the weirdest thing but when I saw all those presents open, it cried out your name to me straight away cos it looked just like the sort of stuff you would buy.
> 
> ...


oh dear eileen, is this the start of things to come for me....with my memory going first............oh well we could never have a boring convo cos we would both forget wat we said 5 mins earlier:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:lol2: Ive just nearly choked:roll2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm eating a bag of crisps and so did I! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

My secret santa present arrived this morning, I couldnt resist opening the box to find lots of smaller wrapped presents inside.
Im delighted with all my small furries presents
I will take a photo later as Im off to work shortly

Thankyou secret santa:no1:


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

well i sent mine a while back, and i am 16, havent got a stable job, i have to pay £15 a week for college £15 a week on my reps. i scraped up the money for my secret santa 

brad - i havent recieved mine yet, bloody royal mail are useless lol..


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

I suppose it depends how big the parcel is? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

My pets presents:no1:


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow, cool gifts!  
I love doing secret santa has you get things you wouldn`t normally buy yourself.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> My pets presents:no1:
> 
> image


What a great selection you've got there Shell! :2thumb:

So who's gonna own up to sending them????


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

ive got a confession to make




































it wasnt me :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: Wasn't me either!


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

ditta said:


> ive got a confession to make
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

PMSL!
Nor me! but don`t hold that against me!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I didnt think it was either of you:lol2:
Would the sender of my gift please make themselves known


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I didnt think it was either of you:lol2:
> Would the sender of my gift please make themselves known


 
I know who it is, i know who it is!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

tinks30 said:


> I know who it is, i know who it is!!!


 
I wonder how you know:whistling2:


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

I'l have to post a pic of the secret santa present's I received 
At the mo I am resisting opening it early but will probably cave as one of the cats has found them as I caught him investigating them. confession time.........


























............I am Shell195 secret santa :gasp:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

DarkCarmen said:


> I'l have to post a pic of the secret santa present's I received
> At the mo I am resisting opening it early but will probably cave as one of the cats has found them as I caught him investigating them. confession time.........
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thankyou so much:2thumb:


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

Well Folks,

I can confirm that _my_ secret Santa's situation has become clear and today I received another gift from her !

I am thrilled to bits with it, I will post some pics later , I got a high viz vest for Maddie, and some lovely bones for her too. I am very happy.

Thank you very very much.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

JackieL said:


> Well Folks,
> 
> I can confirm that _my_ secret Santa's situation has become clear and today I received another gift from her !
> 
> ...


 
Thats excellent:no1:


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

anyone else got presents today?

i got mine on monday, not openin til xmas day tho! im a good girl! xx


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Thats excellent:no1:


Isn't it just .


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

JakieL
Just to let you know you did get an extra secrets santa, so do you know which PSS it is from?



My son got his today and opened it. My phone lead isn`t working so i can`t get a photo till i find my spare lead. . He got (I think i only found the wrappers, i was out when it got delivered!) A stocking for his hamster and a musical wheel (Thanks for that!!!) I will let his secret santa revel themselves. I also got my pets secret santa today, i haven`t opened it yet, but my friends dog wanted too!


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

tinks30 said:


> JakieL
> Just to let you know you did get an extra secrets santa, so do you know which PSS it is from?
> 
> 
> ...


It came with a letter of explanation Tinks .

Oh wow! That's very kind :blush:.


----------



## Caoimhe-Blyss (Sep 5, 2010)

Got mine yesterday. Evee says thankyou for the toys-that she promptly ripped apart lol and nero says he likes the sweets. Thank you santa


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

tinks30 said:


> My son got his today and opened it. My phone lead isn`t working so i can`t get a photo till i find my spare lead. . He got (I think i only found the wrappers, i was out when it got delivered!) A stocking for his hamster and a musical wheel (Thanks for that!!!) I will let his secret santa revel themselves.


That'll be me 
Sorry again for the musical hamster wheel, it does have an on/off switch, so hopefully won't keep you awake... much :lol2:


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

*H* Wait till next year!!!!!! Thats all i have to say!!!


----------



## blackmoon (Nov 17, 2010)

i have my secret santa, lol thanks... hammy loving her new treats


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Mine arrived this morning! 

The dogs got a baseball chew each (which they are devouring at this moment in time) and a soft toy/ball toy each.

And Onion (the cat) got a furry dangle toy, which he absolutely adores! He's going mad for it and is dragging it around with him, stick and all :lol2:

Thankyou Secret Santa! 

(will get some pics up when I find the lead)


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

babydice's is here:flrt::flrt:

oooooo how exciting can i wait oooooooooo


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

im your santa  x





Caoimhe-Blyss said:


> Got mine yesterday. Evee says thankyou for the toys-that she promptly ripped apart lol and nero says he likes the sweets. Thank you santa


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Mine came! Its a brown box!  Until Christmas day anyway! Anyone got a roundish thing with red wrapping paper yet? Not that its from meee....


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

*H* said:


> Mine arrived this morning!
> 
> The dogs got a baseball chew each (which they are devouring at this moment in time) and a soft toy/ball toy each.
> 
> ...


 
That would be from my son josh! Glad they like their bits! Anyone notice a pattern forming?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

slugsiss32 said:


> Mine came! Its a brown box!  Until Christmas day anyway! Anyone got a roundish thing with red wrapping paper yet? Not that its from meee....


Don't suppose it looks like a shoe box??? :whistling2:


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

feorag said:


> Don't suppose it looks like a shoe box??? :whistling2:


Hahaha Feorag I love your sig !!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Thank you - I do too! :blush: :rotfl:


----------



## Caoimhe-Blyss (Sep 5, 2010)

xPrincessx said:


> im your santa  x


Thank you very much. I was your santa too lol


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

tinks30 said:


> That would be from my son josh! Glad they like their bits! Anyone notice a pattern forming?


 
i do!! as my secret santa, was the person i was santaing for aswell!


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

Caoimhe-Blyss said:


> Thank you very much. I was your santa too lol


 
i shall let you no after xmas what my doglets think of your present and thank you! xxx


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Well it is shoe box shape! I needed some new shoes!! Kidding  Hehe. Can't wait til Saturday now so i can open it, haha


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

If it does look like a shoe box (I have big feet :lol2 then you can remove the brown wrapping cos it's wrapped in chrissy paper! :2thumb:


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

I just did!!!! Pretty paper  Tis under my tree!  Thaaaanks!  X

Ooo and we are in pairs aren't we  So have you got yours from me?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Nope, not yet! But we were late to find out weren't we?


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Yepp, i posted the pressie Saturday! Waited an hour in the post office!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

No sign of it yet, but it does depend on whether there are hold ups, post-wise in your area.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Still no sign of our critters' pressy....  I wonder if my recipient has received theirs yet...


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Well theres defo snow!! And lots of it, they did say there would be hold ups, but theres cars on the roads


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Still no pet prezzie here either! There is a big backlog at the sorting offices up here though so ill probably get it after the new year now i suspect!


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Still no sign of our critters' pressy....  I wonder if my recipient has received theirs yet...


 

Hi, Blackmoon was the person who sent to you she said she posted on the 15th and she has posted that she has got her gift.


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

daikenkai said:


> Still no pet prezzie here either! There is a big backlog at the sorting offices up here though so ill probably get it after the new year now i suspect!


I sent yours on the 15th, so hopfully it will be with you soon. Shall be opening your gift tomorrow.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeh, there's a few of us suffered from it.

Yesterday I got a mangled envelope in a sealed apology bag from the Post Office. Apparently according to the letter it was "recovered after a pillar bo was vandalised by a person as yet unknown", which I thought was pretty good cos it was posted in Hong Kong! :bash:

The whole envelope was torn open - the customs declaration said it was "craft beads x 2" (which was in fact 2 16" length strings of semi precious stones) and inside the envelope was a crappy chatty metal necklace!!! :bash:

so I'll be writing a stinky letter after the holidays!

But I haven't got my secret santa yet either!


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank you Daikenkai! The bunnies are unsure of the rattle, but the hamster gave the swing a good chewing all over.


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Hehe, glad the hammie likes the swing! lol Hopefully the bunnies give the rattle a go soon too:lol2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

babydices secret santa pressie from vicky, erm babydice doesnt actually appear in these piccies as she was snoozing and the pressies were abducted!!!!!!!!


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Feorag - I was hoping it would get to you for Xmas  Hope its there soon anyway! And thanks for mine! The Chinnies LOVED their salad xD They ate it in one day! Haha, but the coconut toy is still alive!! And Monster, the boy chin has eaten a calcium stick. Thank you!! x


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You're very welcome - glad it was a success! :2thumb:

I'd bought my rats one of those tarts too and they thoroughly enjoyed it, so don't worry about your parcel not arriving in time - can't help the post office's problems.

I'm sure whoever gets a surprise will be more than happy with it when it arrivces.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Our critters' has come  Will separate it all out and give it to a few of 'em  Thank you, Santa!!!


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Our critters' has come  Will separate it all out and give it to a few of 'em  Thank you, Santa!!!


 

On a bank holiday you got post????


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

tinks30 said:


> On a bank holiday you got post????


We got post too , junk I add, but still post !


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Apparently!


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Got my secret santa today, thank you very much! The dogs love the biscuits and my son stole the reindeer teddy. :lol2: Shall try the small furries with their treats tonight.


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

my doggies got a toy each, tyler my big dog got a 'knotted ball' that he loves, and infact likes throwin it at my smaller dog!, Ruby got a cute pink rope toy thats bigger then her head but looks so cute carrying it! and they got 2 packs of treats!  very happy doggies they were! xx


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

daikenkai said:


> Got my secret santa today, thank you very much! The dogs love the biscuits and my son stole the reindeer teddy. :lol2: Shall try the small furries with their treats tonight.


 
Glad they all like their bits!:flrt:. I thought the dog biscuits were a bit ott, but thats why i got them. Did your son like the chocolate smell from the reindeer??? My collies got a reindeer each a white choc and a milk choc.


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

tinks30 said:


> Glad they all like their bits!:flrt:. I thought the dog biscuits were a bit ott, but thats why i got them. Did your son like the chocolate smell from the reindeer??? My collies got a reindeer each a white choc and a milk choc.


Haha yeah it took me ages to figure out where the sweet smell was coming from! I loved that, smells good enough to eat. :lol2:


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

Did my secret santa get his?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well!!! Trailing in like the duck's *rse :lol: our Secret Santa present finally arrived today! :gasp:

Skye loved it, so as we're so late I've made a thread for the photographs! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...-santa-came-little-late-skye.html#post7596426

Thank you to our Secret Santa - who'd have believed it would take this long??? :gasp:


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

been meaning to add photo's of my received secret santa. my bad I got it on time just been busy/distracted.
the presents and then opened


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

and now the presents being enjoyed.well first i had to find them ginger in one of her warm sleeping places. fluffy on sofa and sooty well he was following me. the last of them all enjoying treat time.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

DarkCarmen said:


> and now the presents being enjoyed.well first i had to find them ginger in one of her warm sleeping places. fluffy on sofa and sooty well he was following me. the last of them all enjoying treat time.
> image
> image
> image
> ...


 

Great pics Im glad they enjoyed them. The green bits were catnip not weed:lol2:


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Great pics Im glad they enjoyed them. The green bits were catnip not weed:lol2:


you know what at first I was like whats this stuff only took a couple mins to realise it was catnip, if not then i would have guessed from there reaction to it :lol2:

they do like especially the treats, shake of the tub and they come running


----------

